# New labs - This is crazy,,,,



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

New labs done last week. Here they are:

TSH - 2.48 (.34 - 5.60)
T3 - 199 (210 - 440)
T4 - .6 (.6 - 1.2)

Here's the crazy thing: I feel good. How can this be? My TSH is up from 1.05, both my free's are in the crapper, but yet I feel good.
I was taking one grain of naturethroid but have increased to 1 1/4. I have hashi's, but wonder if my TPO has come down to the point where the attacks have lessened and now I am just hypo but don't feel symptoms. I am confused.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> New labs done last week. Here they are:
> 
> TSH - 2.48 (.34 - 5.60)
> T3 - 199 (210 - 440)
> ...


Is that range correct for the T4?

It would be better to have run the FREE T3 instead of the T3.

It is hard to comment as the T3 and T4 are bound and unbound hormone plus rT3 in the T3.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> Is that range correct for the T4?
> 
> It would be better to have run the FREE T3 instead of the T3.
> 
> ...


That IS the correct range for the T4, (.6 - 1.2) and these ARE Free T labs.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> That IS the correct range for the T4, (.6 - 1.2) and these ARE Free T labs.


If that is the case, you are very undermedicated. Going up 1/4 grain as you have is a wise move. Wait about 6 weeks and get labs again if you can.

1/4 grain titration is very very sensible. You do not want to bypass the euthyroid state.

I stabilized on 3 1/2 grains of Armour. We each have different needs but it would not surprise me if you get up there. Especially if you are a physically active person.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Andros said:


> If that is the case, you are very undermedicated. Going up 1/4 grain as you have is a wise move. Wait about 6 weeks and get labs again if you can.
> 
> 1/4 grain titration is very very sensible. You do not want to bypass the euthyroid state.
> 
> I stabilized on 3 1/2 grains of Armour. We each have different needs but it would not surprise me if you get up there. Especially if you are a physically active person.


I think so too. If I feel good now, can you imagine how I will feel once I am optimal??? WOO HOO! :tongue0013:
I have also started doing more since I feel better (more physical stuff) and I think my body is needing more Naturethroid.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sjmjuly said:


> I think so too. If I feel good now, can you imagine how I will feel once I am optimal??? WOO HOO! :tongue0013:
> I have also started doing more since I feel better (more physical stuff) and I think my body is needing more Naturethroid.


Yes; as you feel better, you do more and subseqently require constant titration about every 6 to 8 weeks!

I can "feel" your excitement and I wish all good things for you!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm thinking if you feel good now with those hypo labs then it will only be a matter of time before it hits you - they hypo symptoms.

I agree with Andros that you are under medicated and need a dose increase.

Of course, check with your doctor first.


----------

